# Live Centre suggestions



## Mr163 (May 5, 2022)

When I sold my lathe my old mt2 centre when with it. Im on the hunt for a mt4 live centre. Can anyone recommend a brand that won’t break the bank? My old one was a rohm but new there pricy


----------



## YYCHM (May 5, 2022)

__





						KBC,4MT LONG NOSE LIVE CENTER,1-533-004,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

KBC,4MT LONG NOSE LIVE CENTER,1-533-004,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca


----------



## YYCHM (May 5, 2022)

https://www.amazon.ca/Accusize-Industrial-Tools-Precision-0537-6438/dp/B082BHT14Z/ref=asc_df_B082BHT14Z/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=335074830635&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11707981460553064167&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001336&hvtargid=pla-882619140675&th=1


----------



## Mr163 (May 6, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig, Ive purchased quite a bit at kbc over the years but have yet to use any of there centers.


----------



## Susquatch (May 7, 2022)

I just bought one from Ali. Not normally a place to buy stuff like that but it claimed to have 0.0001 precision. So I figured maybe it might actually be a thou and be worth the price.


----------



## DPittman (May 7, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I just bought one from Ali. Not normally a place to buy stuff like that but it claimed to have 0.0001 precision. So I figured maybe it might actually be a thou and be worth the price.


You never know it just might have that sort of accuracy....at least for awhile.


----------

